# Name Suggestions?!



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

I own a purple, male betta fish. I have to find a name for him before my little sister wins the bet and gets to name him SUSHI! Yeah, I know how cruel! I have to get a name before April 20th or he's Sushi for good. I can't belive she gets to name him if he's MY fish! Please help! Thanks, I appreciate it ALOT!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Humphrey McSpazitron


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok, that's random but I'll put it on my list thanks for replying!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

If that is the fish in the avitar how about Cosmo. Kinda looks like a comet or something streaking across the night sky.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

Its not the fish I have, It was some other relatives, I tried to take a picture of my fish but im afraid it will hurt his eye sight.. or will it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

FishLuver101 said:


> Ok, that's random but I'll put it on my list thanks for replying!


lol, I was kidding. 

Is that yours in your avater? If not, do you have pic of yours?

Edit: No it will not hurt his eyesight.....
The picture will come out better if you don't use a flash anyway. Turn all the lights off around you and turn only the tank light on.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

OK thanks for the advice but why wont it hurt his eyesight, im very clueless.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

And i will get some pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Is your eyesight hurt when a picture is taken of you?


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

No.. :-( i feel SO CLUELESS!! And I feel like im asking FOUR year old questions!!! Sorry, anyways, Here's a good description, or I think so.. he's VERY thin, a lavender color, and a long tail fin. He's VERY AGGRESSIVE! But I don't want him to have a "Get out'a my way!" kinda name. Not that Humphrey Isn't a bad name.. jk.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

I also have another question, my no-name fish has allways lied at the bottom of his tank, he's not sick he acts fine when I get closer and we had him enspected also, but why does he allways just lie at the bottom? Does he want a little toy not like a rubber duck kinda thing but a hideout? I am in my clueless state AGAIN it feels like I'm always in that state! Not kidding!


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

Please I NEED SOME suggestions!


----------



## Crayola105 (Mar 3, 2007)

T3H 0l2K1D [email protected]/\/\. LOL

How about....hmmm....I like Komet, with a K.

And if you didn't want to name him sushi, why did you make this bet in the first place? Seems very pointless.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

What kind of tank do you have him in, and what are you doing for tank maintenance? That will have a lot to do with how a Betta will act.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

-Tish the Fish
-Phillip
-Steve
-Gomez
-Bill
-Bubbles (everyone likes bubbles just so ya know)
-Algae (Al for short)
-Fins
-Fishel
-Fynn
-Nemo
-Jaws
-Mr. Fish

Just a few of my favorites. I got a few of them from this site---http://babynames.com/Names/Pets/index.php

Let us know which one you choose!

Andrew
P.S. the very first name on the list of fish names is Sushi...I kinda thought that that was funny..lol


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

I like Mr.Fish lol thanks for your help


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Name him after a person. Algae Crumpler is a good name for a pleco.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I think Sushi is a good name, kind of comical. Like calling a tall man 'shortie' or a fat man 'slim'. if you don't like sushi you can try Calamari, Flake, Basa, Hoki lol.

I name most of mine after characters on Battlestar Galactica but I'm running out of names and have actually started re-cycling them for newer fish when the old ones die some examples are the names of the fish in my signature . I've also named them after Goa'uld from Stargate eg Sokar, Anubis, Appophis and B'all. There is a post on here somewhere by Kageshi where she had listed a few japanese words you can combine to make a japanese name. 
here is the link http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bettas/13927-my-new-girl.html

So you could call him Murasaki which means purple in japanese.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL! Nice suggestion!


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

anasfire, I like Calimari!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Calamari rocks! Gotta love squid rings! Anyone catch the news a few weeks ago about that massive squid they caught? One calamari ring from that squid would be the diameter of one of those large truck tyres!!! Now that's a massive squid!


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok. Here I come with my japanese names because I oh so love them:

Hoshi- star
Aka- red
Ao- blue
Kuro- black
Shiro- white
Murasaki- purple
Shi- death
Ame- rain
Sake- alcohol
Neko- cat
Inu- dog
Ooki- big
Chisai- small

Just use a combination of names. My betta was Akashi, red death!


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

Those are awesome! @[email protected]


----------

